# GRE Admission Counseling Programs



## sakshisingh (Nov 28, 2016)

Are there good training institutes which offer GRE Admission Counseling Programs?


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 11, 2016)

sakshisingh said:


> Are there good training institutes which offer GRE Admission Counseling Programs?



what do you mean by saying GRE Admission Counseling Programs ?
If its the GRE score then a 300 plus score is the average, 310 is good and above 320 is excellent.Also depends on the school prestige and the program.


----------

